# Jacob Baradaeus (or Bar’Adai) = Ιάκωβος Βαραδαίος. Al-Harith ibn Jabalah > Φλάβιος Αρέθας



## eva27 (Mar 5, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σας! Η συνήθης ύποπτη με τις απορίες της... Ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν και πάλι οι ισχυροί με τις πολύτιμες πηγές τους! :);)
1) Ιάκωβος Βαρ Αντάι = Jacob Bar' Adai
Σωστή αυτή η μεταγραφή;
Μητροπολίτης Έδεσσας ο περί ου ο λόγος... Βαρ είναι ο γιος; 

2) Χαρίθ ιμπν Γιαμπαλά = al Harith ibn Jabalah
Το έχω δει και Αρέθα...
Εμίρης των Γασσανιδών ο κύριος.
Ibn είναι ο γιος στα αραβικά;


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2011)

Για το _*μπαρ,*_ από τη Wikipedia:
*Aramaic*
In Aramaic, the prefix bar- means "son" and is used as a prefix meaning "son of". In the Bible, Peter is called Bar-jonah in Matthew 16:17 and Nathanael is possibly called Bartholomew because he is the son of Tolmai. The titles can also be figurative, for example in Acts 4:36-37 a man named Joseph is called Barnabas meaning son of consolation.

*Jewish usage*
For more details on this topic, see Jewish name.
Jews have historically used Hebrew patronymic names. In the Jewish patronymic system the first name is followed by either *ben- or bat-* ("son of" and "daughter of", respectively), and then the father's name. (_*Bar-*_, "son of" in Aramaic, is also seen). Permanent family surnames exist today but only gained popularity among Sephardic Jews in Iberia and elsewhere as early as the 10th or 11th century and did not spread widely to the Ashkenazic Jews of Germany or Eastern Europe until much later. While Jews now have permanent surnames for everyday life, the patronymic form is still used in religious life. It is used in synagogue and in documents in Jewish law such as the ketubah (marriage contract). Many Sephardic Jews used the Arabic _ibn_ instead of _bat_ or _ben_ when it was the norm. The Spanish family Ibn Ezra is one example.
Many immigrants to the modern Israel Hebraized their names. This was especially common among Ashkenazic immigrants, because most of their names were taken later and some were imposed by the German and Austro-Hungarian Empires.
A popular form to create a new family name using Jewish patronymics sometimes related to poetic Zionist themes, such as _ben Ami_ ("son of my people"), or _ben Artzi_ ("son of my country"), and sometimes related to the Israeli landscape, such as _bar Ilan_ ("son of the trees").​Και για το _*ιμπν*__*:*_
In Arabic, the word "ibn" (*ابن*) (or *بن*: "bin", "ben" and sometimes "ibni" and "ibnu" to show the final declension of the noun) is the equivalent of the "-son" suffix discussed above (The prefix ben- is used similarly in Hebrew). In addition, "bint" (*بنت*) means "daughter of". Thus, for example, "Ali ibn `Amr" means "Ali son of `Amr". In Classical Arabic, the word _ibn_ is written as _bn_ between two names, since the case ending of the first name then supplies a vowel. Consequently, ibn is often written as "b.", as bint is often written as "bt.," in name formulas rendered from Arabic into Roman characters. Thus Hisham ibn al-Kalbi is alternatively written as Hisham b. al-Kalbi. However, the pronunciation "bin" is dialectal and has nothing to do with either the spelling or pronunciation in Classical Arabic. The word "Abu" ("Aba" or "Abi" in different declensions) means "father of", so "Abu `Ali" is another name for "`Amr". In medieval times, an illegitimate child of unknown parentage would sometimes be termed "ibn Abihi", "son of his father" (notably Ziyad ibn Abihi.) In the Qur'an, Jesus (Isa in Arabic) is consistently termed "`Isa ibn Maryam" - a matronymic (in the Qur'an, Jesus has no father; see Islamic view of Jesus). An Arabic patronymic can be extended as far back as family tree records will allow: thus, for example, Ibn Khaldun gives his own full name as "`Abd ar-Rahman ibn Muhammad ibn Muhammad ibn Muhammad ibn al-Hasan ibn Muhammad ibn Jabir ibn Muhammad ibn Ibrahim ibn `Abd ar-Rahman ibn Khaldun".​


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 5, 2011)

Λοιπόν...

Ο πρώτος δεν είναι ο περίφημος Ιάκωβος Βαραδαίος; (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_Baradaeus). Απορία διατυπώνω...

Ο δεύτερος είναι όμως οπωσδήποτε ο Φλάβιος Αρέθας (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Harith_ibn_Jabalah).


----------



## eva27 (Mar 7, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τις απαντήσεις σας και ευχαριστώ! Αλήθεια αντί για μπαρ δε μεταγράφεται βαρ; Βλέπε και Βαραβάς (βαρ=γιος)...


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά για την ιστορική μεταγραφή. 
Σήμερα που η ελληνική έχει πάψει εδώ και αιώνες να είναι η lingua franca της Μεσογείου - κάποτε, εξελληνίζαμε ό,τι και όπως θέλαμε - ένα κύριο όνομα που θα περιείχε το *bar*, λογικά θα το μεταγράφαμε *μπαρ* (και όχι _*βαρ*_), όπως προφέρεται από τους φυσικούς ομιλητές της γλώσσας. Κι ευτυχώς που ο ήχος του συγκεκριμένου αποδίδεται αρκετά καλά με τους φθόγγους της ελληνικής, αλλιώς προκύπτουν διάφορα ζητήματα. 

Για τη μεταγραφή γενικά, αν θέλεις μπορείς να μελετήσεις αυτό το νήμα, εκτός από τα πολλά νήματα της Λεξιλογίας που ασχολούνται με αυτό το καθόλου αθώο ζήτημα, που έχει προκαλέσει αρκετές διχογνωμίες στο παρελθόν και εξακολουθεί να διχάζει και σήμερα.


----------



## eva27 (Mar 7, 2011)

Μπράβο, βαρ λέω και εγώ, μιας που προφέρεται έτσι. Και βαρ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι και ο γιος. Πράγματι η μεταγραφή των ονομάτων είναι αγκάθι με πολλούς κανόνες... Χαμός!


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Με παρεξήγησες (φταίω κι εγώ που δεν χρησιμοποίησα αρχικά τις παρενθέσεις, όπως θα έπρεπε· τώρα το διόρθωσα). _Μπαρ_ προφέρεται, όπως μπορείς να ακούσεις πατώντας σε αυτόν τον σύνδεσμο.

Όσο για τον Βαραββά και το πώς προφέρεται, υπάρχουν και εντελώς διαφορετικές απόψεις.


----------



## eva27 (Mar 7, 2011)

Α, οκ! Μάλλον δε θα κατάλαβα τη διατύπωση. :)
Μπαρ λοιπόν. Κατοχυρώθηκε. Οπότε Stephen bar Sudaili=Στέφανος μπαρ Σουνταΐλι (το βρήκα και Συνταήλο, αλλά δεν πολυέχει σχέση νομίζω με τους κανόνες μεταγραφής).


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Όπα, περίμενε. 
Εγώ συζητώ για τη μεταγραφή σύγχρονων κύριων ονομάτων σήμερα.

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι ιστορικό πρόσωπο, οπότε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση καλύτερα να μην κάνουμε εικασίες χωρίς να ξέρουμε, γιατί παραμονεύουν οι στρατολόγοι της Στρατιάς των Αγνώριστων (βλ. εδώ κι εδώ) και θα ήταν κρίμα να τους κάνεις τη χάρη. 

Κάνε λίγη υπομονή, θα περάσουν οι ειδικοί, και ειδικότερα ο Ρογήριος Ρογέριος Ρογήρος (Rogerios) και ο Εάριον (Earion). :)


----------



## eva27 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ναι, φυσικά στα ιστορικά πρόσωπα δε μας παίρνει να κάνουμε "πρωτοτυπίες", και να συμβάλουμε έτσι στην αύξηση του "Τάγματος των Αγνώριστων"... χαχαχα - ήμαρτον κάτι μαργαριτάρια πάντως! Μα δεν μπορούσαν να γράψουν η Πύλη του Αδριανού!; Οπότε για τον εν λόγω κύριο που ψάχνω θα περιμένω και άλλες απαντήσεις. :)
Στα σύγχρονα όμως ονόματα μπαρ το bar, και όχι βαρ. ΟΚ!


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 8, 2011)

Αυτόν τον καλό κύριο, που κατά τα φαινόμενα πρέπει να ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα προσωπικότητα, δεν τον είχα συναντήσει σε ελληνόγλωσση βιβλιογραφία κι έτσι δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάποια κατά το μάλλον ή ήττον καθιερωμένη μεταγραφή του ονόματός του (είτε της εποχής κατά την οποία έδρασε ή λίγο μεταγενέστερη, είτε σύγχρονη). Οπότε θα περιμένουμε να δει την εξέλιξη του νήματος ο Earion, ο οποίος διαθέτει αποδεδειγμένα και τον κατάλληλο βαρύ βιβλιογραφικό οπλισμό και μεγαλύτερη εξοικείωση από μένα σε θέματα μεταγραφής για την ιστορική περίοδο που αναφερόμαστε.

Πολύ πρόχειρα θα προτείνω τη μεταγραφή "Στέφανος Βαρ Σουνταϊλί" (το Βαρ αντί Μπαρ χάριν ομοιομορφίας: τηρώντας την αρχαιοπρεπή μεταγραφή έχουμε ήδη κάμποσους "Βαρ" στο κείμενό μας, οπότε ας ακολουθήσουμε τον ίδιο δρόμο κι ας μην είναι πιστός στην αυθεντική προφορά). Και, φυσικά, θα αναμείνω την απάντηση του αγαπητού Earion.


----------



## eva27 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, νομίζω πως αυτή η μεταγραφή είναι μια χαρά! Πάπας Βιγίλιος ή Βιγκίλιος; Pope Vigilius... Στο ίντερνετ συναντούμε πιο πολύ την πρώτη εκδοχή...


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 11, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, νομίζω πως αυτή η μεταγραφή είναι μια χαρά! Πάπας Βιγίλιος ή Βιγκίλιος; Pope Vigilius... Στο ίντερνετ συναντούμε πιο πολύ την πρώτη εκδοχή...



Και νομίζω καλώς τη συναντούμε... Η λύση "Βιγίλιος" είναι πιο λογική με βάση τους κανόνες περί μεταγραφής στα ελληνικά (έστω κι αν αυτά αρχαΐζουν λιγάκι).


----------



## eva27 (Mar 11, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Και νομίζω καλώς τη συναντούμε... Η λύση "Βιγίλιος" είναι πιο λογική με βάση τους κανόνες περί μεταγραφής στα ελληνικά (έστω κι αν αυτά αρχαΐζουν λιγάκι).



Να είσαι καλά, Ρογήρε! :)


----------

